# Amazon Prime Price Hike going up 18%



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Announced today.
Amazon hikes the price of Prime monthly memberships by 18%


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"Amazon said Friday that the cost of a monthly Prime membership will go from $10.99 to to $12.99, up 18%. The cost for students will now be $6.49, an uptick of $1."
"The cost of a yearly Prime subscription will remain the same -- $99, or $49 for students."


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

James Long said:


> "Amazon said Friday that the cost of a monthly Prime membership will go from $10.99 to to $12.99, up 18%. The cost for students will now be $6.49, an uptick of $1."
> "The cost of a yearly Prime subscription will remain the same -- $99, or $49 for students."


I wonder how many people use monthly payments...for a $99 fee? The monthly bill adds up to $131.88. I can understand...no I can't. Does anyone here use monthly payments for Prime?

Rich


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

NO- but it's more of trying to push the monthly people to yearly


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> NO- but it's more of trying to push the monthly people to yearly


Only thing I can think of. Shouldn't be difficult, the yearly is a lot cheaper. I guess the monthly would be okay for some folks if they just used it in that month and dropped it...nah. Who would do that?

Rich


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Rich said:


> Only thing I can think of. Shouldn't be difficult, the yearly is a lot cheaper. I guess the monthly would be okay for some folks if they just used it in that month and dropped it...nah. Who would do that?
> 
> Rich


Yes-you would thinks so however the folks using it their kids are eating tide pods - so we are all doomed as adding is no longer taught in PS.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> Yes-you would thinks so however the folks using it their kids are eating tide pods - *so we are all doomed as adding is no longer taught in PS*.


Sadie's in grammar school. You should see what passes for math these days. I can't describe it.

Tide pods...what are they thinking? A detergent? Is this like the bath salts thing? Is there a reason to ingest the pods? I was a drunk, I understand the urge to get loaded, but on a detergent? Ewww.

Rich


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

Rich said:


> Sadie's in grammar school. You should see what passes for math these days. I can't describe it.
> 
> Tide pods...what are they thinking? A detergent? Is this like the bath salts thing? Is there a reason to ingest the pods? I was a drunk, I understand the urge to get loaded, but on a detergent? Ewww.
> 
> Rich


The only reasons for ingesting the pods are ignorance and stupidity. Small children are too ignorant and teenagers are too stupid to realize they are risking their lives. The effects of biting into a laundry pod include coughing, choking, trouble breathing, coma, and potentially death.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

The headline should be...Amazon raises the price of Prime for the mathematically challenged...LOL.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Also of interest:

"In September of last year there were around 90 million prime subscribers in the U.S., according to Statista research."​
Since In 2016 there were about 125.82 million households in the United States, it means 70%± of households subscribe.

I find that "student" membership interesting. The rules read:

"To sign up for and use Prime Student, you must (1) have an Amazon.com account, (2) be a college student actively enrolled in at least one course at a college geographically located in one of the 50 United States, the District of Columbia, or Puerto Rico, (3) be able to provide proof of enrollment upon request and (4) have a valid e-mail address that contains the domain suffix .edu."​
Since I was last in grad school 45 years ago, I don't know what the rules are for colleges to grant an email address such as [email protected]. Do they typically allow a casual student taking one course an email address?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Since I was last in grad school 45 years ago, I don't know what the rules are for colleges to grant an email address such as [email protected]. Do they typically allow a casual student taking one course an email address?


My daughter recently graduated (University of Florida). All students were issued an .edu email address. Only way the school/professors would communicate with students and the email address gave them access to various school web sites; you couldn't log on with a [email protected] email. 
Do all colleges do that? I have no idea.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

James Long said:


> "Amazon said Friday that the cost of a monthly Prime membership will go from $10.99 to to $12.99, up 18%. The cost for students will now be $6.49, an uptick of $1."
> "The cost of a yearly Prime subscription will remain the same -- $99, or $49 for students."


I just told my Postal lady about this. I had a package come to me that I bought on Ebay but it came in an Amazon Prime box. She said she used them all the time and that she is a member. I explained the increase and the big difference in paying it all at once. She said she was going to call them when she got home and pay for the whole year.
Thanks for that info.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

NYDutch said:


> The only reasons for ingesting the pods are ignorance and stupidity. Small children are too ignorant and teenagers are too stupid to realize they are risking their lives. The effects of biting into a laundry pod include coughing, choking, trouble breathing, coma, and potentially death.


Yup, I read all that before I posted. Must be something, some reason. There was a reason the bath salts were being abused, there's a reason to sniff glue (eew!). Puzzling.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> The headline should be...Amazon raises the price of Prime for the mathematically challenged...LOL.


I just can't wrap my mind around having a monthly subscription. Amazon always seems to have a reason for what they do.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> I just can't wrap my mind around having a monthly subscription. Amazon always seems to have a reason for what they do.
> 
> Rich


Some of them are possibly the same people on here that do not want to be in a contract with ATT.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> I just told my Postal lady about this. I had a package come to me that I bought on Ebay but it came in an Amazon Prime box. She said she used them all the time and that she is a member. I explained the increase and the big difference in paying it all at once. She said she was going to call them when she got home and pay for the whole year.
> Thanks for that info.


She was on a monthly sub? She never did the math? Unbelievable! I am stunned. I never expected to see a post like this...there are actual people out there doing the monthly thing...I can see why Amazon did the monthly thing now.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Some of them are possibly the same people on here that do not want to be in a contract with ATT.


I can understand that, I don't understand the monthly thing. I understand the way it works, I just don't know why anyone would do that. Oh well, I've always said ignorance was forgivable.

Rich


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Rich said:


> I can understand that, I don't understand the monthly thing. I understand the way it works, I just don't know why anyone would do that. Oh well, I've always said ignorance was forgivable.
> 
> Rich


Probably the same people that are happy about, and even brag about, the big tax refund they got. I used to try to explain to them how they were giving the government a tax free loan and the ideal situation is to owe money with no penalty. I have since given up and just nod and smile. The level of financial ignorance in this country is astounding.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> Probably the same people that are happy about, and even brag about, the big tax refund they got. I used to try to explain to them how they were giving the government a tax free loan and the ideal situation is to owe money with no penalty. I have since given up and just nod and smile. *The level of financial ignorance in this country is astounding.*


The level of ignorance in this country is astounding.

Rich


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

The article announcing thee price increase led me to think that people already enrolled as Prime members will continue to pay $99 a year. I hope that's true.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a co-worker who is monthly. But she only subscribes for November and December.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I can understand using the monthly approach if you only buy from Amazon a couple times a year. Cancel after ordering, then sign up a few months later for your next order. I use Amazon Prime for movies, tv shows, and music as well as ordering online so the annual rate is a no-brainer for me. I just ordered some Kirkland Signature pills from Amazon; I couldn't find them in the local Costco store last week. A real bargain! I won't get my 2% back from Costco, but I will get 5% back from Amazon.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Cholly said:


> The article announcing thee price increase led me to think that people already enrolled as Prime members will continue to pay $99 a year. I hope that's true.


So far it's true:


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

phrelin said:


> Also of interest:
> 
> "In September of last year there were around 90 million prime subscribers in the U.S., according to Statista research."​
> Since In 2016 there were about 125.82 million households in the United States, *it means 70%± of households subscribe*.
> ...


Now maybe _I'm_ bad at math. But something doesn't seem right to me about that "households" statistic. I know of at least two households that have several Amazon Prime members each.

By my crude math, I would have to imagine they all to be living in *separate* households!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

trh said:


> I have a co-worker who is monthly. But she only subscribes for November and December.


That would make sense. The price increase makes the break even seven months instead of nine months per year. (If you want Prime for more than seven months per year subscribe annually.)

I do not use Amazon enough to have a $99 subscription be worthwhile ... although that would open the door for streaming content.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Now maybe _I'm_ bad at math. But something doesn't seem right to me about that "households" statistic. I know of at least two households that have several Amazon Prime members each.
> 
> By my crude math, I would have to imagine they all to be living in *separate* households!


You don't have to have separate Prime memberships for family members living in the same household. It's called "Amazon Household" and it can include 2 adults and up to 4 children.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> I have a co-worker who is monthly. But she only subscribes for November and December.


Just for the holidays, huh? That makes some kind of sense...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> I can understand using the monthly approach if you only buy from Amazon a couple times a year. Cancel after ordering, then sign up a few months later for your next order. I use Amazon Prime for movies, tv shows, and music as well as ordering online so the annual rate is a no-brainer for me. I just ordered some Kirkland Signature pills from Amazon; I couldn't find them in the local Costco store last week. A real bargain! I won't get my 2% back from Costco, but I will get 5% back from Amazon.


We use Amazon for most of our purchases using the Amazon card. Offsets our 7% sales tax. So does buying from BB&B, with the phone app there I get 20% off everything; yeah, some of their prices are higher than Amazon's but it's still offsetting that sales tax. Not a big fan of taxes. We do use AP frequently and I'd happily pay ~ $100 a year for that service alone.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Now maybe _I'm_ bad at math. But something doesn't seem right to me about that "households" statistic. I know of at least two households that have several Amazon Prime members each.
> 
> By my crude math, I would have to imagine they all to be living in *separate* households!


They have to have some way of telling how many folks use it. My son and I have separate accounts here.

Here's a life tip for anyone searching for a name for a newborn: Don't go the "Junior" route. With today's technology doing that causes a lot of confusion if two people with the same name (or close to the same name) live at the same address. My son is Richard R. E**** and I am Richard A. E****. Even with all the technology things get messed up. Yet another blunder that has haunted me for...27 years.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

James Long said:


> That would make sense. The price increase makes the break even seven months instead of nine months per year. (If you want Prime for more than seven months per year subscribe annually.)
> 
> I do not use Amazon enough to have a $99 subscription be worthwhile ... although that would open the door for streaming content.


Amazon has some awesome series...and some not so awesome. Well worth the money.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> You don't have to have separate Prime memberships for family members living in the same household. It's called "Amazon Household" and it can include 2 adults and up to 4 children.


I considered that but...just saw that as an opportunity for more confusion. I gotta talk to you about PS Vue, I have it and I need some quick info. I'll PM you...right now.

Rich


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Rich said:


> We use Amazon for most of our purchases using the Amazon card. Offsets our 7% sales tax. So does buying from BB&B, with the phone app there I get 20% off everything; yeah, some of their prices are higher than Amazon's but it's still offsetting that sales tax. Not a big fan of taxes.


One is still responsible for sales taxes whether or not the merchant collects them. IT has been a major push against online retailers to get them to charge the appropriate taxes for all customers and not help their customers violate the law.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Rich said:


> They have to have some way of telling how many folks use it.


Who "they"? Amazon would know how many subscriptions they have and should be able to correlate them by household (perhaps by shared addresses), but the number was published by Statista. They have hidden their source and details behind a pay wall.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

James Long said:


> One is still responsible for sales taxes whether or not the merchant collects them. IT has been a major push against online retailers to get them to charge the appropriate taxes for all customers and not help their customers violate the law.


I'm not violating any laws, I just said the 5% I get back _offsets _the sales tax. I know the sales taxes are still collected.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

James Long said:


> Who "*they*"? Amazon would know how many subscriptions they have and should be able to correlate them by household (perhaps by shared addresses), but the number was published by Statista. They have hidden their source and details behind a pay wall.


Amazon.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

James Long said:


> One is still responsible for sales taxes whether or not the merchant collects them. IT has been a major push against online retailers to get them to charge the appropriate taxes for all customers and not help their customers violate the law.


He didn't say he wasn't paying the sales tax. He just said the 5% back offsets some of the 7% he is paying.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Rich said:


> They have to have some way of telling how many folks use it. My son and I have separate accounts here.
> 
> Here's a life tip for anyone searching for a name for a newborn: Don't go the "Junior" route. With today's technology doing that causes a lot of confusion if two people with the same name (or close to the same name) live at the same address. My son is Richard R. E**** and I am Richard A. E****. Even with all the technology things get messed up. Yet another blunder that has haunted me for...27 years.
> 
> Rich


I do understand the "Junior" confusion thing. It's caused mass confusion going back years.

Even when the first names were different, Pop was called Junior to his dad, Grandpa. He decided to use _his_ pop's first name instead of his own given name, then went ahead and named his own son after his own father.

Now when someone referenced Junior it had to be further determined whether they were referring to the father or the son.

If they weren't using Junior, but only the first name, then it further had to be determined whether they referring to Grandpa, Pop or the grandson.

Even after Gramp's death the Junior confusion still reigned.

Fortunately, I don't think any of them were actual official legal names with "Junior" in them. I can't even begin to imagine the chaos and life headaches that would've caused.



Delroy E Walleye said:


> Now maybe _I'm_ bad at math. But something doesn't seem right to me about that "households" statistic. I know of at least two households that have several Amazon Prime members each.
> 
> By my crude math, I would have to imagine they all to be living in *separate* households!


I think folks are misunderstanding me here. I just want to know how *70 percent* of HOUSEHOLDS are derived from only somewhere south of 30 percent of the U.S. POPULATION (Amazon members).

Or am I just that bad at math.

Nothing to do with how _Amazon_ counts households or members.

(Still impressive, but where is this 70 percent of households coming from?)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> I do understand the "Junior" confusion thing. It's caused mass confusion going back years.
> 
> Even when the first names were different, Pop was called Junior to his dad, Grandpa. He decided to use _his_ pop's first name instead of his own given name, then went ahead and named his own son after his own father.
> 
> ...


I have a nephew that's a Junior, we always called him "Jay". I know my brother's first name is "Bob" but it takes me a bit of time to remember that Jay isn't really his name. Been confusing me for many years.

Rich


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> (Still impressive, but where is this 70 percent of households coming from?)


Thin air.

Amazon Prime has 90 million subscribers. Not households, subscribers. The "70%" math is coming from someone who is assuming each subscription is a single household. If the statistic said that Amazon Prime was subscribed to in 90 million households one could do "household" math. But that is not the statistic quoted.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

James Long said:


> Thin air.
> 
> Amazon Prime has 90 million subscribers. Not households, subscribers. The "70%" math is coming from someone who is assuming each subscription is a single household. If the statistic said that Amazon Prime was subscribed to in 90 million households one could do "household" math. But that is not the statistic quoted.


I kind of think it would be like trying to figure out how many households are using a DVR by basing it on the *total* number of DVRs in use without taking into consideration folks such as Rich (and myself) whose households have many more than one.

Then disregard the number of basic cable subscribers and live OTA viewers who have never used one or may not even know or care about DVRs. (Not to mention households that don't even use a TV.)


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Now maybe _I'm_ bad at math. But something doesn't seem right to me about that "households" statistic. I know of at least two households that have several Amazon Prime members each.
> 
> By my crude math, I would have to imagine they all to be living in *separate* households!





James Long said:


> Thin air.
> 
> Amazon Prime has 90 million subscribers. Not households, subscribers. The "70%" math is coming from someone who is assuming each subscription is a single household. If the statistic said that Amazon Prime was subscribed to in 90 million households one could do "household" math. But that is not the statistic quoted.


Ok, what I said was (_*"emphasis"*_ added):

Also of interest:

"In September of last year there were around 90 million prime subscribers in the U.S., according to Statista research."

Since In 2016 there were about 125.82 million households in the United States, it means 70%_* "±"*_ of households subscribe.​
In a TV oriented forum where viewer ratings are discussed, that household "±" gives it a Nielsen level of "viewers" accuracy. All things considered, it is an indication that 70%± of the retail shoppers have access to a Prime Membership. Given that there are "student" Prime Memberships that involve even students living in dorms, in the case of number of "households" the whole percentage thing is an "about" or "more or less" number.

So I'll stand by my 70%± more-or-less statistic, I'll just not stand too close to it.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Ok, what I said was (_*"emphasis"*_ added):
> 
> Also of interest:
> 
> ...


I agree with what James said. The only way you get about 70% is if 90 million prime subscribers means 90 million households. But we don't know how Amazon counts their subscribers; you may have multiple prime subscribers in the same household. Without knowing that, it impossible to calculate what % of households have prime.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

trh said:


> I agree with what James said. The only way you get about 70% is if 90 million prime subscribers means 90 million households. But we don't know how Amazon counts their subscribers; you may have multiple prime subscribers in the same household. Without knowing that, it impossible to calculate what % of households have prime.


Using the wording households with "access" with rather than households "subscribing" I think changes the meaning. Using the word "viewers" rather than "members" also changes the meaning.

Either is "more-or-less" believable to me.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Using the wording households with "access" with rather than households "subscribing" I think changes the meaning. Using the word "viewers" rather than "members" also changes the meaning.
> 
> Either is "more-or-less" believable to me.


And The Great American Herd will just accept what Amazon tells them while we argue the point. They could have been clearer, but what we think matters little.

Rich


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Just curious Rich. Why do you have nine DirecTV boxes and four AppleTV pucks but only two TV sets?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> Just curious Rich. Why do you have nine DirecTV boxes and four AppleTV pucks but only two TV sets?


I only talk about the two 4K sets, soon to be three, I have nine sets in the house right now. I still have the 9 HRs because...I have no other reason to have them other than sports. Been a long since I recorded anything other than sports. Just can't seem to find a better way.

Rich


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

I will confess that I was one of the month-to-month subscribers for a while. When Amazon Prime became sole source for the Grand Tour, I thought that I would try Prime out. I shop very little online so the free shipping and so forth had little appeal.

I subscribed on a month-to-month basis so that I wouldn't have a commitment if there wasn't sufficient programming to warrant a streaming subscription.

As it turns out, there was and I changed my subscription to a yearly subscription the end of December, before I heard that month plans were going up in price.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> We use Amazon for most of our purchases using the Amazon card. Offsets our 7% sales tax. So does buying from BB&B, with the phone app there I get 20% off everything; yeah, some of their prices are higher than Amazon's but it's still offsetting that sales tax. Not a big fan of taxes. We do use AP frequently and I'd happily pay ~ $100 a year for that service alone.
> 
> Rich


Huh? The phone app from bb&b has a 20% of coupon for everything? I'll need to check this. We keep and use the tons of 20% flyers they send constantly.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> Just curious Rich. Why do you have nine DirecTV boxes and four AppleTV pucks but only two TV sets?


Bill, you are not the first person to ask me about my setup recently. Could not understand why folks were suddenly referencing my setups, then I happened to look at a post of mine and saw I still had what was a test run on my posts in what, I guess, is the Signature area. I had never used that feature and *Jimmie *showed me how to use it a couple weeks ago and I forgot to delete it. I have to clean that up or delete it. Just a test, I could have done better.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

crkeehn said:


> I will confess that I was one of the month-to-month subscribers for a while. When Amazon Prime became sole source for the Grand Tour, I thought that I would try Prime out. I shop very little online so the free shipping and so forth had little appeal.
> 
> I subscribed on a month-to-month basis so that I wouldn't have a commitment if there wasn't sufficient programming to warrant a streaming subscription.
> 
> As it turns out, there was and I changed my subscription to a yearly subscription the end of December, before I heard that month plans were going up in price.


I never thought I'd use online shopping so much. The free shipping pays the $99 yearly fee quickly each year, I save a small fortune on gas and I keep my mileage low. More importantly I trust Amazon...there I said it! A retailer I trust. How great is that? My yearly sales tax bill is offset by the 5% I get back in Amazon Rewards when I use my Amazon credit card. How great is that? To top it off, I get Amazon Prime. I use that constantly, nearly as much as I use NF. Another thing about Amazon that is simply great.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Huh? The phone app from bb&b has a 20% of coupon for everything? I'll need to check this. We keep and use the tons of 20% flyers they send constantly.


Yup. EVERYTHING, is 20% off. EVERYTHING in the store. How's that for amazing? I haven't used a flyer since I got the app. I just have to show the barcode the app provides. At first I couldn't get the app to work in the store (I really need a new phone), but the cashiers took my word and just gave me 20% off on everything. All I had to do was show them I had the app. You have to go on their website and pay the yearly pittance for the 20% off, it's not much, a couple purchases quickly paid that fee. By itself the app won't work, you have to sign up for the program, don't remember the name of the program or what it costs.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> Yup. EVERYTHING, is 20% off. EVERYTHING in the store. How's that for amazing? I haven't used a flyer since I got the app. I just have to show the barcode the app provides. At first I couldn't get the app to work in the store (I really need a new phone), but the cashiers took my word and just gave me 20% off on everything. All I had to do was show them I had the app. You have to go on their website and pay the yearly pittance for the 20% off, it's not much, a couple purchases quickly paid that fee. By itself the app won't work, you have to sign up for the program, don't remember the name of the program or what it costs.
> 
> Rich


You pay a fee? I don't see that anywhere in the BB&B app. Are you sure it's their actual app? I see their app allows you to scan in your fliers... which is nice.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> You pay a fee? I don't see that anywhere in the BB&B app. Are you sure it's their actual app? I see their app allows you to scan in your fliers... which is nice.


I don't know if it's on their app but if you open a browser and go to the BB&B website you should see a banner somewhere on the page for joining the "Beyond+" program...that is what he is talking about.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> You pay a fee? I don't see that anywhere in the BB&B app. Are you sure it's their actual app? I see their app allows you to scan in your fliers... which is nice.


Let me see if I can find a link: beyond plus

$29 a year. Worth every penny.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> I don't know if it's on their app but if you open a browser and go to the BB&B website you should see a banner somewhere on the page for joining the "Beyond+" program...that is what he is talking about.


GREAT BIG BANNER! How *Inky *missed that...

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Cause I kept going to the my offers section and couldn’t find it anywhere. I’ll have to see what else it adds, because I get so many coupons I never run out.. hard to justify 30 if I can get the discounts without spending the money. It’s insane how often they send the dang coupons, now if they ever stopped accepting expired ones that would be different...


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> Cause I kept going to the my offers section and couldn't find it anywhere. I'll have to see what else it adds, because I get so many coupons I never run out.. hard to justify 30 if I can get the discounts without spending the money. It's insane how often they send the dang coupons, now if they ever stopped accepting expired ones that would be different...


LOL...right after reading Rich's post I said something to my wife about spending the $29 to join...she looked at me like I was nuts, grabbed her purse and pulled out a pile of those 20% off coupons and said "why"...gotta love my wife the coupon queen...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Cause I kept going to the my offers section and couldn't find it anywhere. I'll have to see what else it adds, because I get so many coupons I never run out.. hard to justify 30 if I can get the discounts without spending the money. It's insane how often they send the dang coupons, now if they ever stopped accepting expired ones that would be different...


I don't understand the BB&B stores and their coupons. Every time I've gone there without a coupon they give me 20% off on the most expensive item. But now I get that with everything I purchase. So, I guess, everything in that store must be priced in such a way that they still make their money even after giving away that percentage. Can't beat their return policy.

The app makes shopping there easier, I think it's worth the 30 bucks. "Easier" is worth a few bucks, I think.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> LOL...right after reading Rich's post I said something to my wife about spending the $29 to join...she looked at me like I was nuts, grabbed her purse and pulled out a pile of those 20% off coupons and said "why"...gotta love my wife the coupon queen...


Another paradigm switch, educate her, make her life a bit simpler. Gotta admit I didn't want to do it at first, but I'm glad I did. Women have purses to carry coupons, life isn't fair.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I keep a little accordion file in my car with B.B.&b coupons and harbor freight coupons. And maybe a Arby’s coupon. Out here bb&b coupons never expire even though they have expiration dates. They also allow you to use as many coupons as you want as long as it’s no more than one per item. If I ever run out of coupons I’ll sign up....


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I keep a little accordion file in my car with B.B.&b coupons and harbor freight coupons. And maybe a Arby's coupon. Out here bb&b coupons never expire even though they have expiration dates. They also allow you to use as many coupons as you want as long as it's no more than one per item. If I ever run out of coupons I'll sign up....


All that hassle can be gone for 30 bucks...

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> All that hassle can be gone for 30 bucks...
> 
> Rich


It's funny. As much a is agree in general with the sentiment... this in particular just ain't a hassle for me. And I can't even say why...

I assume the 30 is yearly. That I didn't look at. If it's one time we'll then that's different.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> It's funny. As much a is agree in general with the sentiment... this in particular just ain't a hassle for me. And I can't even say why...
> 
> I assume the 30 is yearly. That I didn't look at. If it's one time we'll then that's different.


Yup, once a year. I wouldn't pay that much a month.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> Yup, once a year. I wouldn't pay that much a month.
> 
> Rich


One time life membership id do it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> One time life membership id do it.


The way things are going for retailers...it wouldn't surprise me.

Rich


----------

